# Mac OS X cursor problem



## awdoit (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an Imac 21" 2.8 GHz core 2 Duo OS X 10.5.8 - My problem is approximately every 3 times i start up the Mac or wake it up from sleep mode my arrow cursor is replaced with a 1" x 1" square translucent box with lines. It moves under the control of the mouse just like a cursor. I have reinstalled the operating system with no luck tried the pram reinstall and no luck. When it comes on the screen I put the computer to sleep for 2 seconds and sometimes my arrow comes back. Sometimes I bring up iPhoto and then put the computer asleep, wait 2 seconds, wake the computer and my arrow is back. The box appears when I first start up the computer or wake it up from sleep. Also if I move the arrow to the right 1 inch side of my desk top screen The arrow appears multiple times reflective upon itself. It looks like there are 4 arrows stacked upon it. This is along the full height of the screen. Can someone help with an answer or do I take to the apple store.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Re-opening thread.


----------

